# Strange protrusion in side of my little boy Atticus



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

So all is well with the new pup, and he's turning into a great family companion and hiker. Not sure what to make of our findings though - he's perfectly happy all the time, so there's nothing behavioral that would indicate something's bothering him. However, there's this odd protrusion in his right side, just outside his ribcage - looks like there's an extra rib poking out of his side sometimes. Anyone know what this might be? He's not complaining about it, and it doesn't hurt him if I rub/push on it although I've not tried to push too hard. It feels like bone, but his ribs are all in place (at least to my untrained feelings). He's not eaten anything large that we're aware of, and we never let him out of our sight since he's only 12 weeks. I'll call the vet tomorrow since its not bothering him, but figured I'd ask in case someone else has run into this and knows what it might be.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I believe what you are seeing is the floating ribs. When they are puppies, the last two ribs are called floating ribs and I believe as they age, they aren't as prominent. I knew I remembered reading about this on here before so I googled it. Here's the link:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?topic=1250.0 

If he is not exhibiting signs of pain, I'm sure that's all it is.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

That is a good link jakersmomma. I've seen the same thing on Oso with no pain associated. I actually didn't even consider taking him to the vet.  I just thought, "Gosh, We need to feed that boy more!" 

Most of the time it doesn't look that way. I would go ahead and ask the vet. Let us know what he says. It sounds like it may be a floating rib, as jakersmomma said.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

The exact same thing happened to me when Pippa was 12-13 weeks and I called the vet to have her take a look. Turns out, as jaskersmomma posted, it is the floating rib  What a relief!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

As Jakermomma's said, it most likely is a floating rib. Our 4.5yo female has one that is still almost always visable - and very pronounced if she loses any weight at all (she is generally right around 40 lbs). It doesn't bother her at all and the vet said it is nothing to worry about. But as L2L says, worth checking with your vet. But based on what you are seeing, you probably have nothing to worry about. 

Glad to hear Atticus is fitting in so well! They are a very endearing - and addicting - breed!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odins floating rib is much more visible on his right side. Sometimes it sticks so far out it looks like he swallowed a remote control! It is especially visible when he is turning his body (ie to lick his leg etc). The vet said it was perfectly normal. Pretty creepy thou!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's floating ribs really stood out until he was about 6 months old. Now I don't really notice them, unless he happens to be drinking water. I don't know if this happens to other dogs, but when Jasper's drinking, for some reason you can see pretty much every rib. If that's the only time you look at him, you'd be convinced he's emaciated. I'm not sure what he's doing breathing-wise while he's drinking, but whatever it is, it makes him look scary-skinny!


----------

